# would this combination work??



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a cycled 20 gal tank that has in it 3 mollies (lyre tail) I would like to add another mollie and then move my 2 diamond tetras to that tank also.I can't seem to find anymore diamond tetras at my lfs so i was thinking of maybe adding a couple of other tetras, I know they like to be in groups. Would something like a couple black skirt tetras work? I have another stocking scheme I was thinking of....the 4 mollies (all female) and maybe a small group of tiger barbs......would they be compatible?? Oh and would I need something like cories for the bottom or would a golden mystery snail be sufficient.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

dreamhunter1 said:


> I have a cycled 20 gal tank that has in it 3 mollies (lyre tail) I would like to add another mollie and then move my 2 diamond tetras to that tank also.I can't seem to find anymore diamond tetras at my lfs so i was thinking of maybe adding a couple of other tetras, I know they like to be in groups. Would something like a couple black skirt tetras work? I have another stocking scheme I was thinking of....the 4 mollies (all female) and maybe a small group of tiger barbs......would they be compatible?? Oh and would I need something like cories for the bottom or would a golden mystery snail be sufficient.


Hmmn... I'm not sure tiger barbs and lyre tail mollies would be a good combination. Tiger Barbs can be quite agressive for their size. They would probably nip the heck out of the poor mollies. I hear some people have had success keeping larger groups of tiger barbs with other fish as the larger number of tiger barbs will diffuse their aggression towards each other. Still, I'd be carefull though.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with Dennis.. In a larger tank, a large school of tiger barbs would work out as their aggression would stay within the species.. As well, they'd have enough room to swim (they're incredibly active) and leave other fish in peace. Your tank is too small for this. Several black skirt tetras would work out in your tank long term.. They don't really need too much swimming space and, they're much less aggressive.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I think that statement holds true for most fish with one caveat, as long as the tank isn't over crowded.

I see you're thinking about getting some Corydoras. I came across a situation recently where a lfs (no names) had some Corydoras in the same tank as Mollies. Well, the Mollies were terrorizing the Corys which were huddled together in a corner behind a box filter. Every once and a while a Molly would go in and start nipping at one which then broke cover with the Molly in hot pursuit. I was mortified. I suspect that there were just too many fish in the one tank.

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

wow I didn't know that the mollies would bother the cories! so i guess that means no cories .....and the barbs are out for sure...I am not sure what to put in the tank with my mollies then....any suggestions?? I really don't think I want a species tank but if nothing else is very suitable then I will go that route.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I didn't mean to imply that several Mollies in a reasonably populated tank would be a threat to Corys. I was just relating what I saw with on over stocked tank. If you don't overstock and give the timid fish a place to hide then I don't see there being a problem. A 20 gallon is rather high so if you have Malaysian driftwood along with plants then I would think that would be enough to separate the mid to upper level dwellers from the bottom level dwellers.

I myself haven't had Mollies in decades so I don't remember how they were with Corys. Anyone else out there have any direct experience?


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

I've kept mollies, as well as guppys and swords at different times with corys and have never had any problems... From my experience anyways, all livebearers make excellent tankmates with corys...


----------

